
BenchPrep raises $6M to win ‘hearts and minds’ of students - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/03/benchprep-raises-6m-to-win-hearts-and-minds-of-students/
======
tjbladez
Congratulations. I hope that the money will be put in a good use.

------
datboitom
Awesome!

